# saturday at the square



## ajadler (Mar 19, 2007)

ok, so i just got the saturday at the square letter, so i'm assuming that i got in since it says "admitted tisch class of 2011."

now here's the dilemma:

i also got accepted to usc, but not as a production major. i can transfer, but its not a guarantee, whereas with nyu i know i'll be doing production. i like everything usc has to offer... the campus, sports, hollywood, etc., but is it worth the risk?

can someone help me with my decision?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, you got in. Congrats! It's nice to hear they've changed the wording on that thing. It confused the hell out of me, arriving before regular decisions and all that.

I'd say, come here. But that's just me.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 19, 2007)

i just got the invite.... but i cant believe they would admit me... 3.2 UW... my supp was totally killer but i still want to d/c this... what shuold i do? im freaking out this cant be real


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 19, 2007)

It's real, congrats man!

They refuse to confirm this, but I don't think anyone has ever received one of those and NOT been admitted. Unless things have changed, those don't go to everyone, and to anyone who didn't get one - just wait for the regular date.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 19, 2007)

so should i call tommorow to d/c or just wait until i get an official letter?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 19, 2007)

If they're still treating like they did two years ago, double-checking won't get you more than a "well, yeah, it's a good sign" kind of answer. But it can't hurt.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 19, 2007)

post. its a normal invitation card


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Mar 19, 2007)

I got one too. How the hell am I supposed to choose between USC and NYU!? TD, wanna make a pitch for why NYU is better?

Also, out of curiosity, how many kids are accepted into the production program at NYU? It's a longstanding debate in my family.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats! Haha. It's a long-standing debate here too. I think it's 200. Facebook seems to confirm that number.

NYU is: indie, DIY, guerilla, creative, arty, professional, awesome.

USC is: hollywood, by the book, polished, businesslike, professional, awesome.


----------



## luma (Mar 19, 2007)

If I didn't get this invite today is there any chance of me getting it later this week? If I don't get the invite is there any chance of me still being accepted? I got into chapman and got a talent scholarship but NYU is my first choice and I'm very anxious to hear back.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, they only send the invitation to some people. No one really knows why.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 19, 2007)

http://nyu.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9834033161/m/2581076543

Looks like this actually does reveal that you only get a opstcard if you are admitted.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 19, 2007)

plus, why would they make ppl make plans to fly out if they werent actually admitted... i got in


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 20, 2007)

just got off the phone with admissions. they told me straight out getting an invite means youve been accepted. i guess they are more forward this year... congrats to everyone who got one


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah good. I'm very glad they're being so much more open about it now.


----------



## neetster (Mar 25, 2007)

I got that in the mail last week.  See you guys there.

I'm still thinking about staying here in LA and going to UCLA though.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 26, 2007)

will we get any opprountity to see the dorms at SSQ? id like to see them ill but i dunno if ill get to see any. brittnay/hadden/thirdnorth/rubin most specifically. hayden and third north look the coolest, but third north doesnt look like it has carpet...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 26, 2007)

3N has linoleum floors, but it *is* the best freshman dorm. I lived there, and it rocks.

They'll show you one Goddard dorm, I believe, on the tour.


----------



## wing2871x (Mar 26, 2007)

saw goddard last time... it was OK i guess...


----------



## shanetigerxl2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just some new info from NYU:
Events, Invitations, and the Class of 2011

While our Admissions Committee is working this month to finalize admissions decisions for our freshmen applicants we have also begun preparations for a number of exciting events that will be taking place both on and off the NYU campus in the month of April. These programs will provide our newly admitted students the opportunity to learn more about the unique educational opportunities and academic communities that exist at New York University. We are eager to meet our newly admitted students and hope that these events will aid them in determining if NYU is the right place for them to pursue their undergraduate experience.

Because our applicants come from across the entire country and world it is important for us to provide information about these programs in advance of formal offers of admission being mailed. This allows students and their families the opportunity to prepare for a trip to New York or to make plans to meet with our representatives when we visit their local community. However, our events do not all occur on the same day. Accordingly, invitations are not all mailed at the same time.

In addition, our Committee will not have completed its review of all applicants by the time that the first of our invitations are mailed. As such, not receiving an invitation to one of our programs is not necessarily an indication of the decision that you will receive when we formally notify applicants on April 1st.


----------



## syj (Mar 27, 2007)

i got an invitation too. anyone also get an invitation for an accepted students reception in your area? lastly, april 1st is a sunday, so do you think we'll get official responses before the weekend is over


----------

